# Norwegian - short u



## mezzoforte

How is the sound for a short *u* in Norwegian, like in *rusle*.  I know the long *u* is a closed, central vowel.

Could it be a near-closed near-front rounded vowel... in other words, the Swedish _*u*_?!  Or is it just the long *u* shortened.


----------



## kirsitn

mezzoforte said:


> Or is it just the long *u* shortened.


----------



## mezzoforte

Does everyone concur?  I hear it as a near-closed near-front vowel, or at least _something_ "easier" than the usual closed central vowel.

Though, if it were that, it would imply that short *u* and short *y* are distinguished only by the shape of the lips (and not tongue position).... the same as in Swedish.


----------



## kirsitn

I have my tongue slightly further back when saying u than when saying y, but it's not a major difference.


----------



## mezzoforte

So does the tongue position for *u* move slightly forward when it's short compared to when it's long?  Perhaps you can compare *hun* and *hund*.


----------



## kirsitn

I don't think so...


----------



## mezzoforte

ok... and I just saw that *hun* and *hund* are homophones, so it wasn't a good example, lol


----------



## Pteppic

I agree with kirsitn, there is no difference between the u's in *lut* (lye) and *lutt* (lute) beyond the length of the vowels. The Norwegian u and the Swedish u are not the same. Y is more frontal than u.


----------



## mezzoforte

Are the lips the same for *o* and *u*?  In Wiki, I learned that *o* is pronounced with "compressed" lips, which is quite unique since it is a back vowel.
(Similar to how *y* is pronounced with "protruded" lips, which is unique since it is a front vowel.  These things evidently occur only in Scandinavian languages.)


----------



## kirsitn

mezzoforte said:


> Are the lips the same for *o* and *u*?



I think I push my lips slightly further forward for u than for o, but it's not a large difference.


----------

